# What are your top songs to listen while stoned? (Preferably rap but all is welcome)



## xXCheech412Xx (Jul 1, 2013)

What's up everyone?! We all have certain things we love to do when we are stoned, whether it be getting the munchies and thinking your a fucking chef thats gonna come up with the next ultimate dish or just wandering aimlessly around your neighborhood with a few friends. But we can all agree that music becomes just joyous when high. Enough rambling though now onto my top 10 favorite (current) songs to listen to while high not in any order)
1. Blaze Up - MGK
2. Forgot About Dre - Dr. Dre Ft. Eminem
3. The Next Episode - Dr. Dre & Snoop Dogg Ft. Nate Dogg
4. When We Ride on our Enemies - 2Pac 
5. Under The Influence - Eminem FT. D12
6. Must Be the Ganja - Eminem
7. Got Damn Love It - Wiz Khalifa
8. Loose As a Goose - Lil' Boosie
9. EST 4 Life - MGK
10. She Won't Let Me Fuck - Afroman
Let me know what yours are and keep tokin!


----------



## GreenSummit (Jul 1, 2013)

stranglehold. its not rap, and im not a huge nugent fan, but the guitar is just awesome in that song


----------



## bigdpoppasmurf (Jul 1, 2013)

Its kinda not fair to list top 10 because I personally dont listen to a loop of just a few tracks while Im stoned. I have certain playlists but I usually just shuffle through each artists discography. I dont keep up with single tracks, I go for entire tapes that ride. Listen to anything Curren$y. Random Shuffle of all of his mixtapes. Try How Fly ( wiz khalifa and currensy's collabo mixtape ). CCovert coupe, weekend at burnies, pilot talk 1&2, all classic mixtapes that ride hard as shit whenever Im stoned. "This aint no mixtape". Highly underrated stoner music. Kendrick Lamar I have recently become a fan of. Ifb you want some more gangster type shit Lloyd Banks is that n***a. V5, Halloween Havoc, Cold Corner 1&2, just about any mixtape of his has some godly tracks on it. Believe me anybody who rides in my car becomes a Lloyd banks fan. All of his albums go hard. Anybody disagrees with that is just a hater. Maybe some jadakiss at certain times too. These are just a few i listen to. Inderstand that I mostly listen to music while doing spmething else like riding or at the gym. If you're just sitting around being lame and getting stoned then you might not like it. This isnt couch potato music


----------



## BurnRide (Jul 1, 2013)

[video=youtube;WeYsTmIzjkw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=WeYsTmIzjkw[/video]


----------



## BygonEra (Jul 1, 2013)

[video=youtube;YpugK0RpEaU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YpugK0RpEaU[/video]


----------



## Tomiie18 (Jul 2, 2013)

[video=youtube;OysbgWSJ1TE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OysbgWSJ1TE[/video]


----------



## xXCheech412Xx (Jul 2, 2013)

Nice and yeah i have the How Fly wiz mixtape, i grabbed his discography off piratebay a while back. Lloyd Banks is dat nigga though always goin ham. Oh and my list isnt completely couch potato music either lol a few of those songs hype my ass up, but then again i do get more active than couchlocked when im high.


----------

